# Queen & Paul Rodgers



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone else see them on AL Murrays happy hour last night.

The new song was pretty damm good, rodgers is probably one of the few singers around that can do the band justice.

Shame Al messed up "all right now" by joining in and pratting around.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Didn't see them but been a big fan of Paul Rodgers since his "Free" days. Superb vocalist and a top showman. Can't believe they did an old Free song though. Are they going to nick the whole back catalogue?

Not keen on the other members of Queen though










Alasdair


----------



## barrie (Jul 5, 2004)

I thought they were Fantastic I really enjoyed it.

Just pity for me they didn't have John Deacon on bass.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I watched it as well and was very impressed with Paul Rodgers, not sure how they can call themselves Queen without John Deacon in the band tough. But hell, 2 out of 3 ain't bad I suppose.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

For anyone desperate to see it - I think it's usually repeated on Saturday nights (ie tonight) on ITV4.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

catflem said:


> For anyone desperate to see it - I think it's usually repeated on Saturday nights (ie tonight) on ITV4.


I missed it - bugger.

It's actually repeated tonight on ITV2 at 12:20 and ITV2+1 at 1:20


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

John Deacon has retired and has no intention of playing with Queen again.

Here it is for anyone who missed Queen on Al Murray last night it features the new song *C-lebrity* taken from the forthcoming album *The Cosmos Rocks* due for release in September :








Alas said:


> Didn't see them but been a big fan of Paul Rodgers since his "Free" days. Superb vocalist and a top showman. Can't believe they did an old Free song though. Are they going to nick the whole back catalogue?
> 
> Not keen on the other members of Queen though
> 
> ...


Alasdair, Paul Rodgers playing with Queen is not new, they've been doing it for a few years now. The appearance last night featured the first new material from Queen in 13 years though









Here are Queen & Paul Rodgers during their *2005 "Return of the Champions"* tour:










Return of the Champions


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

What did Paul Rodgers have on his head





































One of Frankie Howerds' old syrups





































In good voice though...

.

Take it easy...

.

Jim...

.

PS...Scottish Television decided not to show Al Murray last night & showed "Benidorm" instead...


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I have mixed feelings about "Queen and Paul Rodgers".

Free and Bad Company were (are) two of my favourite bands and so I'm very happy that the old tunes are being rejuvenated.

Queen was also a favourite (saw them at Knebworth) and I'm not sure Queen fans get as much out of the arrangement - Paul Rodgers' voice is very distinctive and, consequently, "Queen and Paul Rodgers" has a very F & BC sound, even when playing classic Queen material.

I'm not complaining, though - two (three) great bands kept alive.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

You know when the harmonies are getting to you......you get shivers

of delight down your spine.......(given their age and even if

they are getting some help from improved technology) these guys are

awesome.


----------

